# advance to end of stream?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Is there an easier way than dragging the little button on the progress indicator to advance a program I'm streaming all the way to the end (catch up to current "live" tv)?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> No


Too bad. Every time I try to do it "too early" it always pops back to the beginning, and I have to wait a bit and try it again a little later.

It would really be nice if it started from where I left off watching on live TV. I thought that was a big feature lots of cable companies advertise for their boxes. You'd think TiVo would want the same level of support.

Instead, since I was watching on Live TV, I've got the entire buffered contents to skip over :-(.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Live TV on the Stream is just a trick. It basically starts a recording of whatever you select and then starts streaming the recording. It doesn't actually stream the tuner like a Mini does.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Live TV on the Stream is just a trick.


Smoke and mirrors?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK, not quite a trick more of a macro


----------

